# Do your rats and other pets get along?



## Charlottesmom (Nov 27, 2013)

This is a spin off from another post I was reading. Do your other pets and rats get along? When we had our ratty boys 5 years ago (we are ratless until January) our dog loved them, she would try to play with them a little but mostly just let them walk all over her and play by her. My African Grey Kellie was okay with them but growled at them the first few time we showed them to her, then she pretty much ignored them (she is downstairs and the ratties were upstairs). We kept the parakeets and rats away from each other, they just basically have no contact. How do the rats and other pets get along in your home?


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

My pets don't have contact with my rats as I am to scared of something happening. I know my dogs most likely wouldn't like them, and my cats don't like them. My parakeet isn't tame so there is no way to put them in contact and I don't really want them in contact anyhow.


----------



## Mouse (Aug 13, 2013)

My dog is scared of my rats. Once, I had them out on the couch, and he got too close and got a little nip, right on the nose. It wasn't bad at all, but it was a good warning to him. It's probably better this way, though, because if they bite him, he's scared, but if he bites them, they're dead.


----------



## morgang23 (Jun 25, 2010)

You've already seen my post, my dog loves my rats.. They were on the couch and I was using my hands to wrestle with Rupert and she saw this so she ja started using her paws to smack at them(gently) to get their attention...
And when she wags her tail they think it's a toy and grab on/bite and she gets all excited 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Devyn (Oct 30, 2013)

Luca used to get along with the cats very well. They were wary of her at first, but she was determined to earn their friendship. One of her favorite games was Mouth Invasion, and sometimes the cats would just lay there and let her explore their teeth. The cats liked to hold her down and lick her. She would struggle and squeak, but if you pulled her away she would run right back into their paws. Luca even came along when I took my kitten to the vet, he only cried for a little while until she snuggled up in the carrier with him.


----------



## skar (Aug 3, 2013)

Nope . My dog will kill a rat real fast.


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

Devyn's photos are amazing! 

I have 4 cats. One is a feral that I tamed, and he used to regularly bring beheaded rats to my doorstep as "gifts". So I don't want to take too many chances with introductions. But considering this, the cats pretty much leave the rats alone. Even when Darla somehow got to the floor and ended up in my closet in a different part of the house, the cats left her alone. 

We think it has something to do with smell - Perhaps the cats are accustomed to the scent of the rats and see them as part of the household. There definitely seems to be a clear distinction to the cats between MY ratties, these particular rats that share their home, and unfamiliar outside creatures who are fair game to kill.


----------



## golden704 (Oct 18, 2013)

I can't trust my cats at all, not even around the cage. They seem to be getting better the bigger my girls get though. My big dog on the other hand has been raised around kittens and small furry critters so he just ignores them. Nala escaped her play pen and ran straight to him a few weeks ago and he sniffed her and let her stay. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kjgannon09 (Oct 16, 2013)

My puppy is a little too exuberant for the rats, but my roommate's Shih Tzu loves them and is so sweet with them. He follows me around whenever I have one on my shoulder and comes running when he hears me open the cage, just in case they're coming out to play. He lets them crawl all over him and actually plays a little chase with the hyper ones. My cat doesn't really have too much to do with them. She seems apathetic to them investigating her. I have to be careful though, because if they run across the floor she will chase them, although she's never hurt them.


----------



## MightylilttleMinies (Jul 17, 2013)

My dogs love my rats see 

View attachment 97841



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ratling (Nov 2, 2013)

My cat is curious about the rats, and a little more curious than I feel safe with. I have cloth zip tied to the lower parts of the cage blocking her view, and she has to stand back to see them in the upper parts, so I don't really know how they'd interact if they saw each other more closely and directly. (During free range time, Jewel's shut out of the room.)


----------



## HelloClarice (Feb 1, 2012)

I wouldn't say my cat LOVEs the rats but they sure do love her. We got the cat when she was about 4weeks old so just a little bit bigger then my full grown girls. The lady rats love love love to chase her around the apartment but our male rat, Bofur likes to groom the cat. He will wait till she relaxes on the top of the coach then groom her paws for a few second before she jumps up and runs away. I don't really fear her trying anything with the rats as she knows they run the house haha but I'm always around and keep eyes on the cat because you never truly know.


----------



## Charlottesmom (Nov 27, 2013)

HelloClarice said:


> I wouldn't say my cat LOVEs the rats but they sure do love her. We got the cat when she was about 4weeks old so just a little bit bigger then my full grown girls. The lady rats love love love to chase her around the apartment but our male rat, Bofur likes to groom the cat. He will wait till she relaxes on the top of the coach then groom her paws for a few second before she jumps up and runs away. I don't really fear her trying anything with the rats as she knows they run the house haha but I'm always around and keep eyes on the cat because you never truly know.


I just have to mention, I laughed so loud it woke up my dog when I saw your ID name!! I love SOTL, we just watched Red Dragon the other day....again.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

My rats love my dog, but I know she wants to eat them. She shivers and whines when they touch her. I didn't mean to acquaint the two, but when nine rats swarm the entrance to the cage when you just want to feed them, some are bound to get out. 

Actually picked my first rat because my sister couldn't stop laughing that Remus and Serenity share the same buttspots. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

I was so scared this morning b/c my sisters dog (has killed a rat) broke into the rat room. I was so worried! All he did was sniff them. Poppy, my fearless girl ran up to him and was messing around with him. He chases animals that run so I guess she loved him. I'm surprised and relieved they didn't get out...


----------



## HelloClarice (Feb 1, 2012)

Charlottesmom said:


> I just have to mention, I laughed so loud it woke up my dog when I saw your ID name!! I love SOTL, we just watched Red Dragon the other day....again.


 lol Thanks! We had a mouse named Hannibal because he ate his brother [lesson learned for my sister and 2yr old niece] so when we adopted a female rat it was an obvious choice =P


----------



## Charlottesmom (Nov 27, 2013)

HelloClarice said:


> lol Thanks! We had a mouse named Hannibal because he ate his brother [lesson learned for my sister and 2yr old niece] so when we adopted a female rat it was an obvious choice =P


Okay that is not funny (poor mousie!) but I laughed anyways!   I am also a big X-Files fan and rumor has it Scully was based on Clarice, they actually approached Jodie Foster to play Scully, she would have been awesome! Though Gillian was great too....


----------

